# Betta with Angels?



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Would a male betta feel threatened, or whatever, by young angelfish in the same tank as it?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you could have some issues but Ive been successful in keeping them together with no issues a few years back.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd be cautious with a male, but I wouldn't think there would be any issues with a female Betta


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually the female bettas I kept used to terrorize everything in the tank, I really had better behavior with all the males Ive owned over the past 20 some odd years. The white bodied with red fin female bettas are the worst, nasty little girls, violent and always greedy/angry eaters.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

interesting

well that's good to know 


but at the same rate, every fish has a personality of it's own


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

That is the truth.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes females can be meaner than males.I have a royal blue DT,perfect finnage.She has killed every male she has been in with,and they were not shy.Crowntails and plakat girlies are the worst.Veils are the sweetest.I have found cambodians are especially feisty(thats the flesh colored bodies with red fins.)Whites are usually gentle.

That being said,i think if anything you will have issues with the angels.If you want to be sure,look for a short finned male so he can swim away from the angels.Of course they will have their own personality.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I just put a female Veil in my 30 gallon planted community tank, so we'll see how that goes, lol


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bettas and Angels usually don't interact much in the same tank. Bettas stay near the top while Angels stay more to the middle and bottom. Bettas like to hang around floating plant on the surface. Angels feel safe swimimng through and in tall plants like Vallsanaria. Temperature for both should be 76-86.


----------

